# Auto sleeper high top roof,



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

How strong is it ?? was looking to fit a ladder and possibly a roof box, anyone done it ??


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Domino

We have a high top AS Trident, we can kneel on it (full grown man) to clean it but you can 'pop' it if your in the middle. I dont think it was designed for roof boxes etc. Dont forget your going to be pretty high with a high top and a roof box!!! We also have a ladder which is actually for cleaning and maintenance rather than anything else. All depends on exactly which AS hightop you have?

A


----------



## smick (Jun 1, 2005)

*Autosleeper roof*

Never felt I could mount anything on my Bilbos roof which would be similar sort of build I would imagine. How about one of those Fiamma Boxes that fit on a bike rack for the back ?

Smick


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

OK, think i'll ditch the box, but would still like to put a ladder on it, possibly get up there as a viewing platform, would that work ? anyone suggest what type of ladder and where to fit it ? 

Cheers.


----------

